# Beginning Rider



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Just keep on riding her. I'm not going to say you won't be nervous, or that you won't get hurt. I can say the things that give me the most oconfidence is when I do fall off and I know I have to GET RIGHT BACK on. When I get back on that horse and do whatever I was doing the RIGHT way and we do it well I feel like I have conquored the world. Allways remember that 99% (not statistically correct, but to show you that ALOT) of accidents/falls/screw ups around, on or with horses are caused by the rider/handler. If she does something (like taking off to fast) ask yourself first "what did I do wrong to cause this?" Its almost never the horses fault.

Sorry it so long and kinda rambles. lol Hope you understand it.

Another thing, for a very beginner rider lessons are allways great, I have been riding for over 15 years and I just started taking some lessons and my riding is improving. See about a place where you can take her and you can learn together. Especially with her being a 3 y/o as they need to learn alot too. I get nervous when riding 3 y/o because they don't have the expericance that an older horse will. Not saying that they aren't wonderful horses. 

Have fun with you girl, but allways be safe. I think lessons would be great for the both of you.


----------



## dutchessgoldengirl (Sep 19, 2010)

Lonestar, the problem is I don't think there is really anywhere around my area that I can take riding lessons. My brother-in-law has been helping me learn, but I can't always be in a ring. That does help though, I guess I am just going to have to get over it and get on her.
I am afraid to ask my brother-in-law questions, I am afraid he is going to laugh at me or think I'm stupid because he has been around horses his entire life. I really love being on her and with her, but I just get nervous. I am kinda confused about how to make her walk, after my husband rides her and gets her going quicker, when I get on her she wants to go faster and I have trouble making her walk. I think my problem is knowing exactly what to do, she is a great horse though, acts a lot older. I know when she takes off too fast that its my fault, but I'm not quite sure how to fix it? She is very calm and has been ridden alot, she listens pretty well but sometimes I don't know what to do/say if that makes sense? She responds to speaking commands and my feet. Any suggestions there?
Thanks for the tip, I will start riding her more and hopefully I will get more comfortable.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Don't be afraid to ask questions at all! I've been around horses my whole life and I'm CONSTANTLY asking questions! It's so much better to know what your doing (or at least have an IDEA of it!) Ask your brother-in-law EVERY question you can think of! And knowing how to stop a horse is THE MOST important thing you will ever learn when riding a horse. There is this thing called a one rein stop. I use it when my horses are excited and wanting to go fast and aren't listening to my other commands. Here are some videos of it.


----------



## dutchessgoldengirl (Sep 19, 2010)

The big things with Dutchess is she is very sensitive in the mouth, if you pull to hard with her she will freak and start to kinda buck a little with you, so I think thats another problem I was having. I was scared to pull to hard on her so I wasn't pulling hard enough, usually I can get her stopped just by pulling a little and saying woah. Thats handy though if she ever takes off with me and she won't stop. 
Do you have any other tips for me? You have been very helpful


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Lessons. That's my #1 recommendation for ANY type of rider (whether experienced or not so), but it's especially important for the beginner IMHO. It'll do both - build confidence and teach you how to ride/deal with the horse correctly.


----------



## dutchessgoldengirl (Sep 19, 2010)

kitten_Val, there is not really anywhere around me to take lessons I have been looking all around me and have no found anything yet. If anyone could help me find someone close I would appreciate it.
Thanks.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

dutchessgoldengirl said:


> I am fine if I am in a ring but when I am out I am paranoid that she is going to take off. I was riding her in the yard and she took off kinda fast and it took me a moment to slow her down, and it scared me. Does anyone have any pointers for a beginner rider to help improve my confidence with her?
> Thanks


Don't feel bad...in my experience your fear of the horse taking off on you outside the ring is the most common one I've seen after the fear of falling off. That ring provides incredible psychological comfort to many riders, but can also become an obstacle to overcome. You received advice on the one rein stop, and that's always something good to know. 
Keep in mind that if you feel you can control your horse in the ring, you can control her outside the ring, too. Confidence and trust in your horse comes from time and miles in the saddle. 
Take it slow, ride as much as you can, relax, and enjoy yourself. There is a whole world out there for you and your horse to explore together.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

It would be helpfull to know where your located so we could help you find a lesson barn. Lessons are the way to go. You will learn something new about yourself and your horse every time your there.


----------



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

A few things come to mind:
1 - Lessons. Even just a couple lessons will help you feel more confident. You will need to find your balance on the horse, so no matter which way she goes you can go with her. You need to grip a little with your knees, but too much grip with the calf will make her trot, or go faster than she's going. Just a few lessons can teach you the basics so you're not flying blind.
2 - Learn to ride in two-point position. I did that and I feel more stable there. It's just leaning a little forward so your rear comes off the saddle just a tiny bit. When you do this, your weight is on your knees, not on your feet in the stirrups. If you are a new rider, you may not be familiar with how to post properly, so you will be bouncing around a lot. Riding in two-point at least helps you keep your balance when the horse is trotting. It worked for me. I leaned to post in lessons though.
3 - Also, keep your heels down. Your feet should be in the stirrups so that the stirrup iron is under the balls of your feed. Your heels should be down, a little lower than your toes and your toes should be pointed slightly in. That helps you with balance and keeps you from planting your heel in the horse's side.

You should go online and get a book. I have "Basic Horsemanship English and Western" by Eleanor F. Prince and Gaydell M. Collier. You can read the book and practice each new thing you learn before going on to the next lesson. It starts you out as a beginner and teaches you each step in order. Heck it's just like having an instructor... for me anyway.


----------



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

Another thing I learned after I started really riding is that a lot of your riding can be in the ring anyway. You're constantly training your horse or yourself by practicing things and tightening up previously learned things. Don't think there is anything wrong with riding in an arena. I have friends who only ever ride in the arena, no trail rides or anything.


----------



## xan2303 (Jul 14, 2010)

keep riding in the ring till u get confident...is one option... or face your fears!!!
maybe get led around outside till your confident!!!


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

n.n dont be afriad to pull a little harder they are big strong animals i learned this the hard way lolz just telling you now lessons are great but the number 1 thing you can do is WEAR A HELMET!!!! always always!! 

the arena is fine i always ride in the arena i want to go on trail rides but alot of times a can't! arenas are fine


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

dutchessgoldengirl said:


> kitten_Val, there is not really anywhere around me to take lessons I have been looking all around me and have no found anything yet. If anyone could help me find someone close I would appreciate it.
> Thanks.


Where approximately are you located? There are lots of people on forum - I'm pretty sure someone is from your area. BTW, I found my current trainer through the forum as well.

I second the helmet suggestion. You can get something on cheaper side (Troxels starts with I believe ~$30).


----------



## Lenuccia (Oct 3, 2009)

I can so relate to your confidence problems  I started riding about 5 years ago, on quite difficult trails because I live in a very hilly area and I have no arena. It went quite well for a while. But then I fell off and hurt myself, so there went my confidence. Time passed and I was always sooo nervous to go back up on my horse, even though she is a very sweet and calm one (maybe a little bit too young to be the best learner). 
Last year I started taking lessons with a new girl in the neighbourhood, English lessons on a very calm pony (I used to ride western on a Paint horse). And I have to say that it has helped me a lot.
I would so have loved to start in an arena, and my best advice to you is to ride a lot in the arena. Don't go outside the arena until you are bored and can ride with your eyes closed (so to speak). If you are in a good relationship with your brother-in-law then ask him, I believe that a man would always love to be asked to help a woman with a thing that he is good at ;-)
Always wear a helmet (even if you are a western rider). Sing or hum to keep yourself relaxed, take some deep breaths. Don't overdo it, it's better to go often and for a short time, than building up tension and a feeling of "I have to go, I should go, too many days have passed now but I feel nervous". Always end your ride on a positive note, that will build your confidence as well as the horse's.
Best of luck! 
Lene


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree with all of the one's that say lessons will help. You also need to remember that if you're nervous when you get on, the horse WILL pick up on it. In their brain they are thinking, "if she's nervous, there is a reason I should be too", in human speak of course . 

Always ask as many questions as needed! I've been around horses my entire life, and I'm STILL learning. Both from friends that I ride with and the people on here. Life in general is a learning experience, and I try to learn something every day.

After my 2nd throw last year, I traded my big saddlebred gelding in on a small TWH (a been there, done that type), because any shred of confidence I had left was completely gone. The very first ride I took her on when I got her home, I had called the lady I was supposed to be riding with and told her that I had to cancel. I was terrified. Her exact words were "Get your butt over here. I'm not going to let you back out on me." Needless to say, my little mare was my much needed confidence builder. I have more confidence now than I guess I ever have had, which is one reason I bought Rookie in April. He's harder to handle, but has that willing to learn ability, the wanting to please personality, and as many times as he could have, he has NEVER done anything to hurt me. I found out a couple of weeks ago that I was better off wearing spurs with him, after I let a friend ride. Just because he had been ridden with them by the lady who owned him for the first 8 years of his life. In a group trail ride, he would prance really hard and turn sideways with me...which did scare me because it would be a teeth jarring prance, and he always had to be in front for him to go at a normal walk. He was picking up on my fear so bad that I was taking a nerve pill before I would get on him. Then it escalated to the point that he would halfway rear when I took him away from the other horses. He had the past two weeks off because of a place that he had rubbed raw at the base of his mane. I rode him for the first time after his two week rest yesterday (with the spurs of course) in another large group ride. He pranced a little...but not the teeth jarring prance that he had done in the past. He tried turning sideways on me, and all I had to do was touch him with the spur, and he straightened out. He would also get into his gait...instead of the pacing that he used to do. I was finally able to ride him at the back, in the middle, and ended the ride out in the lead...not because he wanted to be there, but because I did. By the end of the ride, he was anticipating the "touch" when I started to turn my heel in, and would straighten out immediately. It was so nice to have him listen to me instead of me having to listen to him in the group!!!! 

I'm definitely NOT telling you to do this, especially without using them before and especially on a 3 yo. My point is that he was picking up on me, and acting out. If you can find that comfort point with her, it is the best thing you can do. Also, if your husband lets her run with him, ride her before he does. I had 2 of my trail riding friends tell my hubby a couple of weeks ago while I was still riding, that if I let him ride Rook and he just let him run, that all he was doing was ruining him for me, and ruining all the work that I had been doing with him. He hasn't asked me to ride him since.

Sorry this is so long, but this is what I've learned through my experience, and hopefully a small bit of it will help you.


----------



## dutchessgoldengirl (Sep 19, 2010)

I am located in Southwest Virginia, right near the KY border. You have been very helpful, my brother-in-law doesnt get why I get nervous out of the ring and I can't seem to get him to understand. 
Very helpful everyone )


----------



## dutchessgoldengirl (Sep 19, 2010)

Everyone is being really helpful. I am hoping that with more time with her and on her that I will become a lot more comfortable. Thank you everyone for your advice, I will be sure to try it out)


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

well one thing IMHO since you are a beginner rider I think you should have an older horse. 3 years old is very young and sometimes they can get a wild hair up their butt. She was probably broke at 2 yrs old so she is still pretty new with someone being on top of her.

Lessons are the best. I took only a few and it helped a great amount! I was shocked at how well my riding technique improved.
Also since she is still young work with her in an arena or large round pen. Do you stable her or have her in a pasture?

Lunge her before you go ride out somewhere open to wear her out a bit so she is more calmed down.


----------



## dutchessgoldengirl (Sep 19, 2010)

She is out to pasture right now, she will be in a stall here in a little while. 
She has been ridden aloooot and is a pretty calm horse, she has her moments. We may look into getting an older horse as well.
Thanks.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

How far are you from Russell County? I'm from the Cleveland/Lebanon area. If you're close enough, I could probably find...or help find you somebody to take lessons. I have a friend that I rode with for years in Dickenson County. If I don't know someone, I'm sure she will. PM me if you don't want to say openly how far away you are.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

Can you go riding with anyone else? I find that having a riding partner can help with her and your confidence. Once your confidence is built up she'll probably respond to you better and you'll feel like your more in control. 
IMO miles make the horse and rider.
Another thing to try is get her to work really well for you with ground work and that may also give you more confidence.


----------



## dutchessgoldengirl (Sep 19, 2010)

What exactly do you mean by ground work? Like I said I am pretty green when it comes to horses lol. 
Yes my sister-in-law is getting a horse soon and she and I plan to trail ride together, I am more comfortable with asking her questions and being critiqued by her.
Thanks.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

dutchessgoldengirl said:


> *What exactly do you mean by ground work? *Like I said I am pretty green when it comes to horses lol.
> Yes my sister-in-law is getting a horse soon and she and I plan to trail ride together, I am more comfortable with asking her questions and being critiqued by her.
> Thanks.


Working on ground.  Lunging the horse, back up, lead, move hindquarters, etc. While I don't like much to advise that, but if trainer is out of question get some ground work (and may be riding) DVDs (say, Clinton Anderson, Buck Buchannan, Stacy Westfall).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OK. Since you are in VA... This is a pretty good resource for VA equestrian stuff. I don't know your zip code, but you may look up the trainers - there are over 200 ads there.

Virginia Equestrian.com - Instructions and Training Classifieds


----------



## dutchessgoldengirl (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks, kitten_Val. I will look into the DVDs and I will work on some lunging and things with her as well. Hopefully I can find a trainer nearby that can work with me.
Is there any books that will help me? I know someone posted earlier about some, any other suggestions?


----------



## Jodylynn509 (Jul 27, 2010)

Your confidence is going to come from experience with your horse. Always remember to stay calm, think rationally, and BREATHE when you are faced with a tense situation.Try not to tense up- your horse will pick up on it and tense up as well. Remember that alot of the bad behavior that is demonstrated by a good horse is because you're mixing cues and he doesn't understand. Just approach each new situation slow and steady, and with the confidence that you are going to handle it the right way. Keep your focus on the horse's body language and you will rarely be taken by surprise. I have been training/ riding for 20 years and this is the advice that has brought me through all my fears and uncertainties. You have to remember to be confident. Don't let panic take over because a cool head is going to keep you safer!! Good luck!


----------



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

I do agree with the lunging. If she's young (well...she is young) then she may need to get rid of some energy before you get on her.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

Jodylynn509 said:


> Your confidence is going to come from experience with your horse. Always remember to stay calm, think rationally, and BREATHE when you are faced with a tense situation.Try not to tense up- your horse will pick up on it and tense up as well. Remember that alot of the bad behavior that is demonstrated by a good horse is because you're mixing cues and he doesn't understand. Just approach each new situation slow and steady, and with the confidence that you are going to handle it the right way. Keep your focus on the horse's body language and you will rarely be taken by surprise. I have been training/ riding for 20 years and this is the advice that has brought me through all my fears and uncertainties. You have to remember to be confident. Don't let panic take over because a cool head is going to keep you safer!! Good luck!


 
This is great advice.

What I meant by ground work is 
getting her to lead with you between her head and shoulders
getting her to move her front end away when you ask
move her hind end away when you ask
getting her to lift her feet well for you (this is a trust thing as well)
One trainers website I like for ground work is Jay OJay. Check out the videos on this site, he goes through the steps in an easy to follow way. I know he's training a young horse but take away ideas that you would feel comfortable doing with your horse. 'Playing' with her is a great way to build a bond and confidence in eachother.
Successful horse training - DVDs, how to videos, advice, and tack


----------



## dutchessgoldengirl (Sep 19, 2010)

JodyLynn, that is really great advice ) I have been working with leading her around, brushing her, getting her trust basically, she is beginning to trust me and like me. She now comes up to me and nuzzles me wanting me to love on her.
When I get on her the biggest thing I try to remember is remain calm, I don't want her to panic, when she kinda got away from me I didn't panic, but I also forgot to pull back and say woah lol, so it was really my fault.
Thanks everyone )


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

dutchessgoldengirl said:


> kitten_Val, there is not really anywhere around me to take lessons I have been looking all around me and have no found anything yet. If anyone could help me find someone close I would appreciate it.
> Thanks.


*OMG huge edit...didnt read the entire thread...ignore below if you want *

What area are you located in?

Try to be very conscience of your body. When you want to slow a horse, make sure you are sitting deep in the saddle and even lean back a little. You may have to over exagerate this at first (for yourself and the horse to get the idea). They can feel everything, so if you fix yourself first, then she will start to understand.

Maybe ride her before your husband gets on her and gets her all jazzed up. Thats always a hard thing too - when you have one horse, but more than one person riding that horse, they are going to get mixed signals.


----------



## doramide7 (Sep 23, 2010)

dutchessgoldengirl said:


> The big things with Dutchess is she is very sensitive in the mouth, if you pull to hard with her she will freak and start to kinda buck a little with you, so I think thats another problem I was having. I was scared to pull to hard on her so I wasn't pulling hard enough, usually I can get her stopped just by pulling a little and saying woah. Thats handy though if she ever takes off with me and she won't stop.
> Do you have any other tips for me? You have been very helpful


 

Lessons. That's my #1 recommendation for ANY type of rider (whether experienced or not so), but it's especially important for the beginner IMHO. It'll do both - build confidence and teach you how to ride/deal with the horse correctly.
​


----------

